# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  رحلتي الي سيوة

## Sanzio

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

طبعاً كلنا عارفين سيوة 
جنة الله فى مصر على الارض 
كل شىء فيها طبيعي 
هدووء
راحه نفسية
مناظر خلابة 
بصوا 
كل شىء رائع هناك وكل حاجه فيها بركة ربنا 

تعالوا معايا نشوف سيوة بقي من رحلتي ليها 

يلا نبتدي على بركة الله 




فيديو بكاميرا الموبيل 24 ثانية لشكل الطريق 
طريق ممل وصعب . وضيق وفين وفين لما تعدي من جمبك عربية ولا حتي عربية تيجي من قدامك وعلى فكرة ده شكل الطريق طول الرحلة 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=facIPQSoagM













الجبل ده عليه قرية بتاعت واحد اسمه نعمة الله وعامل فيها شغل بسم الله ما شاء الله . الامراء بينزلوا عنده والليلة هناك بـ 400 دولار  ::   :Girl (16):  
واللي عاوز يصورف برضه مش عارف بيدفع كام 
ليه حق الصراحة 
قالوا لي انه كل حاجه فيها بدائيه . وكل حاجه معمولة من الطين والملح 
نسيت اقول لكم اللي فى الصور ده مش بحر ولا بركة ولا مياه  :: 
ده ملح . الميه بتاعت الاراضي الزراعية الزياده بيتكون فى الحته ديه وبينشف يبقي زي الطوب مش بيسيح 
وبيكونوا منه اشكال جميلة جدا . حتي المطمعم اللي كنت بقعد فيه اشهر مطعم اسمه عبده كان عامل شوية زخارف بيه . جبت منه حجرين هنا اسكندرية لقيتهم اتفرفتوا  ::(: 
رغيت كتير 
نكمل الصور




ده الشارع اللي بيطلع على قلعه التتويج بتاعت الاسكندر وبحيرة كليوبترا ومعبد آمون 




ديه صورة من رووف فندق يوسف وهو فندق وسط البلد اصلاً





عسولة اوي البنت ديه 



والقمرات دول كانوا فى محطة البنزين 
يتـبع ان شاء الله .

----------


## Maruko

*ما شاء الله الصور حلوة اوى يا محمد 

حلوة اوى سيوة

ومنظر الغروب 

والنخل ماشاء الله بصراحة 

تسلم لنا ايدك وكامك 

في انتظار البقية 

تحياتى*

----------


## Sanzio

هي قالت لي استني عاوزة البس النضارة  ::   :Girl (26):  

تعالوا بقي نروح الجبل العتيق  انا سميته كده علشان مش اتوه  ::$: 
اسمه شالي اصلا سيوة كلها كانت اسمها شالي لحد سنه 1900 على ما اعتقد وحصل زلزال دمر كل حاجه الا المسجد اللي على الجبل 



ديه برضه من فندق يوسف
المسجد اللي هو مفيهوش نور العالي ده اللي على اليمين 
يلا بينا ندخل جوه بقي 








يلا بينا بقي نمشي جوه -فيديو-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=7X1JR4bg5rI

يتـبع ان شاء الله

----------


## Sanzio

> *ما شاء الله الصور حلوة اوى يا محمد 
> 
> حلوة اوى سيوة
> 
> ومنظر الغروب 
> 
> والنخل ماشاء الله بصراحة 
> 
> تسلم لنا ايدك وكامك 
> ...


العفو شيري ، منوراني والله 
سيوة اكتر من حلوة والله  ومناظر الغروب هناك جميلة وكل منطقه ليها منظر وكل منطقه منظرها فى الغروب احلي من التانيه 
تسلمي ع المرور
وانتظري البقيه ان شاء الله 
فى امان الله

----------


## Sanzio

وسط البلد 



تاكسي سيوة  :: 
ركبت انا البتاع ده علشان رايح فى حته العربية مينفعش تمشي فيها 





وصلنا











ده ضوء الشمس وهي بتغرب مش نور كهربه ده 









يتـبع ان شاء الله

----------


## Sanzio

ده حسين وزكريا

حسين اللي واقف وزكريا اللي قاعد على فكرة . زكريا اكبر من حسين 



كده بان مين الاكبر  :: 



التالت ده نسيت اسمه 
الصورة ديه باظت مني هي وصور تانيه كتير بس ديه حلوة اوي وعجباني 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=UbPvRQ2Dhyc
























ده عم محمد راجل طيب اوىى وكل الاطفال بيحبوه هناك 
وكان جايب لي عنب وجمار  ::$: 





عم محمد كان بيجيب لي بلح  :Girl (25):  









يتبع ان شاء الله

----------


## red_dragon

ماشاء الله فيهم صور حلوة جدا ....
انت فكرتنى بايام .......اعوذ بالله  :: 
انا عمرى ما رحت سيوة  ...بس ليا ذكريات مريعة شنيعة فظيعة مع الصحراء الغربية ديه و قطاع غرب كله
لدرجة انى حتى مش بفكر اخرج بره حدود الكيلو 21 
ربنا ما يعودها ايام 
وشكر على الصور الجميلة

----------


## حمادو

ايه ياعم الحاجات الجميلة دي...
انا برضه قلت يا ربى هو سانزيو اختفى فين مرة واحدة...
حمدلله على السلامة يا باشا...
والحمد لله انها كانت رحلة ممتعة...
ومتعتنا بالصور وبالرحلة...

ريد باشا دراجون...
هههههههههههههههههه
شكل ذكرياتك دي مع الجيش
هههههههههههه
اصل مافيش حد هايروح الصحراء برجليه ويزعل منها...
يالا يا باشا الجيش للجدعان...
ههههههههههههههه

----------


## Maruko

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

انا داخلة الموضوع ببص عالصور اكتشفت اننا كنت داخلة في وقت غلط

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


لا بس حلوة بقيت الصور قوي

وهايل تاكسي سيوة دا لاتقولى بنزين ولا غاز طبيعي

هما ربطتين برسيم من الغيط واتكل على الله 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والنخل 

النخل تحفة بصراحة 

والبلح .......مش تجيبلنا 2 كيلو  توزع عالناس القاعدة دي

تفتكر الناس الزي الحالاتى 

والله عينى هتطلع على بلحة من النخلة  القزعة  دى

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وصور البط او الوز وهو بياكل 

معرفتش اميز بصراحة دا بط ولا وز

الاهو بط ولا وز يا محمد ؟


ميرسي على الصور يا باشا 

امتعتنا وخلتنا هنتخانق ونضرب في البيت دلوقتى عشان عاوزين  نروح سيوة 

 تقبل تحياتى اخي العزيز

----------


## Sanzio

> ماشاء الله فيهم صور حلوة جدا ....
> انت فكرتنى بايام .......اعوذ بالله 
> انا عمرى ما رحت سيوة  ...بس ليا ذكريات مريعة شنيعة فظيعة مع الصحراء الغربية ديه و قطاع غرب كله
> لدرجة انى حتى مش بفكر اخرج بره حدود الكيلو 21 
> ربنا ما يعودها ايام 
> وشكر على الصور الجميلة



ليه بس كده يا دراجون . والله ما كان قصدي يا باشا افكرك بحاجه وحشه 
نورت يا باشا 
تقبل تحياتي
فى امان الله

----------


## Sanzio

> ايه ياعم الحاجات الجميلة دي...
> انا برضه قلت يا ربى هو سانزيو اختفى فين مرة واحدة...
> حمدلله على السلامة يا باشا...
> والحمد لله انها كانت رحلة ممتعة...
> ومتعتنا بالصور وبالرحلة...
> 
> ريد باشا دراجون...
> هههههههههههههههههه
> شكل ذكرياتك دي مع الجيش
> ...


يا باشا احنا التلامذه برضه . 
وبعدين انا اتمتعت هناك . وقلت لازم امتع اعضاء المنتدي زي ما اتمتعت 
بس مهما كان ، على الطبيعه احلي بكتييييييييير
تسلم يا باشا لمرورك الكريم 
فى امان الله

----------


## Sanzio

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> انا داخلة الموضوع ببص عالصور اكتشفت اننا كنت داخلة في وقت غلط
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> لا بس حلوة بقيت الصور قوي
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ربطتين برسيم بس فين وفين بقي لما توصلي لآخر الشارع  :: 
بس والله احلي من العربية بكتييير . وانتي راكبه التاكسي ده بتشوفي كل حاجه وبتلحق عينك تتمتع بيها . انما فى العربية هتبصي قدام ولا ورا ولا يمين ولا شمال غير كده السرعه والعين مش بتلحق تتمتع 
جبت طبعاً بلح من هناك بس جه فى بالي بس العائلة الكريمة . كل عائلة كارتونه بس معرفش بقي ان فى المنتدي هنا هيطلبوا  ::$:   عمتاً اللي عاوز بلح يطلب والتوصيل مجاناً  :: 
وعمتاً دول شوية بلح علشان محدش يقول اني بخييل  :: 



وفى امان الله

----------


## Sanzio

نكمل بقي باقي الصور 









على فكرة الاخضر ديه ملوخية  :: 
لما كنت معزوم على الغدا كان مع الاكل ملوخية . عجبتني اوي فقلت لهم عاوز 7 ربطات ملوخية 
قالوا لي كتير . قلت لهم لا كتير ولا حاجه .. بعد العشا قدام الكافتريا جي لي وبيقول الكمية ديه كويسة ؟
الملوخية طوله والله . انا قلت له ايه ده ياعم محمد  :Girl (26):  قالي ملوخية  ::   مقدرتش امسك نفسي من الضحك . طبعا قلت له كفايه واحده . 
هي واحده بس ياعم  ::   ومكانتش راضيه تدخل فى شنطة العربية  ::$:   بس الحجم ده كان اكبر حجم على الارض لما رحت لإنهم كانوا بيجمعوا كله 
على كده بقي لما بيصدروها لينا بتخس من طول الطريق  :: 


كفاية رغي ويلا نشوف باقي الصور 









ده بقي تيفةة  :: 
مصطفي يعني  ::$:   ابن عم سعيد الراجل الطيب اللي قلت لكم عليه . سألني هي الصور ديه هتنشرها على النت زي ما السياح بيعملوا ضحكت وقلت له اه قالي طيب استني . راح لبس وظبط حاله وواقف لي على النخلة وقالي صور  :: 



ده البرسيم بتاعهم يا شيري  ::  
نسيت والله اسمه . بس لما افتكر هبقي اقول لك 





ديه كده برة المزرعه 


كده هيكون فاضل لنا ان شاء الله صور قلعة تتويج الاسكندر وشوية صور فى الصحرا وشوية صور كده مختلفة 
اتمني تعجبكم 
فى امان الله

----------


## ابن البلد

صور جامده جدا سنازيو
بس عايز اسأل حاجه 
أيه الجمار اللي كنت بتأكله ده ؟

وبعدين أنا عرفت رقم العربية يعني هجيبك هجيبك  ::

----------


## Maruko

حلوة اوى الصور يا محمد

والبرسيم لازم يكون مميز زي التاكس كدا  :Girl (25): 

شكرا على الصور 

تسلم لنا ايدك وكامك

تحياتى اخى العزيز

----------

